# Are Splayed Hooves Bad? (Sheep)



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

On a scale of 1-10, how much of a problem are splayed hooves? Do people usually cull for splayed toes?


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

I checked on him today, he was outside in muddy pasture a few days ago and his hooves were really splayed then, but now that he's in a dry, enclosed area, it's not really noticeable, but is this a bad trait or is it OK so long as it's not affecting him?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Could be that he was splayed from build up between his toes. 
I wouldn't worry at this point. Sheep tend toward looser feet than goats anyway.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

goathiker said:


> Could be that he was splayed from build up between his toes.
> I wouldn't worry at this point. Sheep tend toward looser feet than goats anyway.


Thanks!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I cull for excessive hoof growth. I'm a lazy herder and i don't trim hooves but never for splayed feet. in mud keep an eye on the gland between the toes of the front feet. it can become plugged and infected. i was trying once to clean up a gland and couldn't get it to clean out. i squeezed it and it popped like a pimple. I moved my sheep to a new field today the snow is melting and its getting muddy. i moved them to avoid problems.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

fivemoremiles said:


> keep an eye on the gland between the toes of the front feet. it can become plugged and infected. i was trying once to clean up a gland and couldn't get it to clean out. i squeezed it and it popped like a pimple.


If we go today, I'll check for that.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her toe area is very long and needs to be trimmed down. 
Hold up her hoof and take picture of it. 
Also may be overgrown in between her toes.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Sorry if they're blurry, he won't hold still too long.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

He's 3 or 4 yrs old now, never had a hoof trim


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, toes too long.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Yep, toes too long.


So the soles are ok and only the pointy bits need to be trimmed off? Or does he need every thing trimmed down?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would just trim down the toes to get them flat and even with the heel. 
it may take a few trimmings to get there. When you see pink stop. Then, after all is trimmed down properly, judge if any fine tuning the rest of it is needed.


----------

